# Brand new ck2610 and having issues are these normal



## Appel1978

I have a brand new ck2610 and I just put a used king kutter 5' finishing mower on it and it struggles. The tractor wants to fall on its face. I live in florida so its flat minus a slight hill on part of my property but even on level ground with no grass growth just cutting down some random weed stems in high gear its has now power. Even in mid range going up my little incline bogs it down. Shouldnt bog it down in mid range I would think. And i tested this in december when grass isnt growing, what is gonna happen in spring. Is this normal. I saw a you tube video of a guy using a 6' rotary cutter on a ck2610 cutting in high gear through high grass. And didnt slow him down he was hauling ass. I know a rotary takes less power but it was a 6' not a 5' and in high grass in high gear. Also if I push the pedal all the way down the very end of pedal travel I loose hp also and slow down even with no mower. I have a FEL on and my rear tires are filled with water would either if those two things rob it if that much hp. I was told many people are even using 6' finishers on these and ya might not be as fast as a 5' but I cant see how they can use a 6' at all when might can barely make it up a 10°-12° angle hill in mod range with a 5 foot finisher. How are people using these up north on those hills.
I also have a tremendous shaking of the entire tractor when I try to raise my pto (with or without weight on it) slowly or moderately. But if I raise it quickly it's fine no shaking. That's fine for cutters and daggers but I don't want all my stuff on my carryall flying off or garbage flying out of my cans when I lift them with the can carrier. Sorry to recap

1) power loss when pedal all the way down ( even without equipment on back)

2) why it cant handle 5' mower

3) pto problem


----------



## pogobill

First off, was the tractor serviced by the dealer prior to delivery? Do you have the appropriate manuals for your tractor as well?
I'd check the fluid levels and see if you are running a bit low, low enough to affect the three point hitch causing it to be jerky. Also curious as to what RPM you are running the tractor at? Are you bringing the tach up to the 540 RPM required for your cutter?


----------



## Appel1978

pogobill said:


> First off, was the tractor serviced by the dealer prior to delivery? Do you have the appropriate manuals for your tractor as well?
> I'd check the fluid levels and see if you are running a bit low, low enough to affect the three point hitch causing it to be jerky. Also curious as to what RPM you are running the tractor at? Are you bringing the tach up to the 540 RPM required for your cutter?


Yea it was supposedly serviced and all fittings greased. I max out the rpm when using the mower


----------



## bbirder

One at a time....
Seems you aren't getting full power from your engine. Sounds like a fuel problem. Starting at tank disconnect and see if you have adequate flow of fuel. Then do the same on discharge from filter. After that you need to properly bleed air from the system and see if the tractor performs better. Are your fuel lines metal or hose from injection pump to injectors? There might be some issues if they are hose. Without any implements does the tractor have power to run around with? You need to resolve this before you tackle the implement issues.


----------



## BrkMstr

I Have a CK3510SE prior to getting the 3510 I used a CK2610 for 13 Hours with a 72" Finish Mower, FEL moving 18Yds of loam, pallet jacks loading / unloading equipment, using rakes - the 2610 had excellent power with no issues at all - you have a six year warranty - there is something wrong, the PTO is run at 540 that's the second emblem on the the gauge the first is the 540E that is used in Europe, there is no shaking or issues when it is running - call the dealer and have them pick the tractor up and get it fixed they missed something that you should not be responsible to find - it can be anything from hydraulic lines installed improperly, fuel lines, air filter blockage - they need to look at it - you could be creating problems using it - when that unit is set up properly you will be very pleased with the performance.....


----------



## FredM

Yep!! don't muck about with it, back to the dealer and have them fix your problems, you don't want to void warranty.


----------



## Appel1978

Again my first desiel tractor. Is it normal for it to puff blueish smoke and have a slight hard knock on cold startup. After initial startup and running no smoke I'm assuming its sounding normal


----------



## bmaverick

Appel1978 said:


> Again my first desiel tractor. Is it normal for it to puff blueish smoke and have a slight hard knock on cold startup. After initial startup and running no smoke I'm assuming its sounding normal


For a NEW tractor? Something is up with those conditions. 

As for loss of power on the PTO or the lift arms, open the hydraulic fill cap and look down in the hole with a light. Is the fluid dirty? For a new tractor, this would tell you IF it was the demo unit at the dealer. 

With the lift arms and PTO shaking the tractor on a slow or mild movement makes you want to look at the hydraulic filter and pump. Going full lift speed up and down and no shutter tells the story of a pressure issue or hydraulic flow issue. Something is amiss. YES, have the tractor looked at by the dealer.


----------



## pogobill

If you give it plenty of throttle on start up.... cold, you probably will get a puff of blue smoke. And that clacking is something I've always heard on a diesel at start up when it's cold. Usually goes away pretty quick as the engine warms up and settles in.


----------



## ck3510hb

1. When you increase the throttle you increase the RPM's or Potential power, When you Push the pedal all the way down you are putting it into the highest gear for that range. You get the most power in low range and a slight push on the pedal. In High or Medium the same. Pedal to the metal does not get you more power, it gives you less.
2. May be related to 3. Do you have rear remotes, and are the controls in neutral when operating? I have seen loss or erritic function of both pto and loader if control is not in neutral position. 
The above said, it sounds like there is a problem either with the tractor setup or ask your dealer if he hasn't found the problem to check the hyd pressure for the loader and pto. They should have be to do that in short timer frame.
Also check the control knob below the seat that controls the speed of the lift arms on three point. It is best not to have it maxed either way.

1) power loss when pedal all the way down ( even without equipment on back)

2) why it cant handle 5' mower

3) pto problem[/QUOTE]


----------



## Offrodn

I am going up to Tennessee to buy a 3510. The first thing I’ll do is check out the 3 point hitch raising/lowering. I wonder if it is only under load (something heavy attached) or would it vibrate like that with nothing attached to the hitch. This appears to be a common problem I keep hearing. The only real reason I am going with Kioti is because of the hydraulics. Supposed to be higher flow and bigger pump, resulting in higher lift and more rated load.


----------



## Groo

I was told rule of thumb for a brush cutter was 5hp per foot. You are short of that with less than 22hp at the pto.


----------



## Albert Jana Starkus

Hope you got this resolved. Thought I'd chime in in case you didn't. Issues are not normal. Have owned a CK2610 for going on three years. Pulls a light duty five foot brush hog like a charm in tall grass and one-inch plus saplings and shrubs. No way you should have an issue with that finishing mower, which is more like 2 to 3 hp per foot rule of thumb. I take it up a pretty steep hill when going to and fro the back side of my property and have no issues or power loss in medium range. In running three different implements, I have only had the engine start to bog on me a couple of times and all I had do to was move from 540E to the higher regular 540. No issue after that. I'd suspect a hydro pump issue or maybe not enough trans fluid. 

The shake on the three point is something mine had when first delivered. Same issue. Raised fine fast, but when I tried to move up slowly, it would shake awful. I adjusted the three point relief knob adjustment directly under the seat. Manual shows where it is. Turn it slowly and in small increments and I suspect it will resolve your issues (if you turn it too far, the three point won't raise). I have had no problem in two years since adjusting mine. 

Hope things work out. It is a great little tractor, very well balanced for loader work. Fun to work in tight corners.


----------



## JoeColdman

Have a 3510se so same basic tractor 
1). Check your remotes. If either is not in exact center/neutral it could cause every one of these issues 
2). Check your hydraulic fluid, again could cause these
3). The rate of pto descent knob under your seat is that and only that - it does NOT affect raising. Mine is still somewhat jumpy after 150 hours, at some point they have to use simpler systems to make these CUTs affordable. Here’s what to do:
A) Raise it in one motion past where you want 
B) Lower it slowly to where you want 
C) Adjust rate of descent to optimize b)
After another dozen hours or so it will be second nature. 
3). Mine has zero power in H. That is meant for transport only. I seriously doubt your buddy was in H and doing any work but in M it can move pretty well assuming you get your other issues fixed. I have the 3510 and can’t really use my 5’ rotary in H at any speed unless I am coasting downhill; level or especially any uphill at all stalls me out in H. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## John in Southern Oregon

Albert Jana Starkus said:


> The shake on the three point is something mine had when first delivered. Same issue. Raised fine fast, but when I tried to move up slowly, it would shake awful. I adjusted the three point relief knob adjustment directly under the seat. Manual shows where it is. Turn it slowly and in small increments and I suspect it will resolve your issues (if you turn it too far, the three point won't raise). I have had no problem in two years since adjusting mine.
> 
> Hope things work out. It is a great little tractor, very well balanced for loader work. Fun to work in tight corners.


I'm still fighting this. The dealer told me its "normal". Raising box blade the thing bucks like a bronco. In the manual it says the knob directly below front of seat only effects speed of lowering the 3-point attachment. Should I be looking for a different adjustment "directly under the seat"? Is it hidden below the seat?


----------



## ck3510hb

If you are running at pto speed and raise slowly you have max flow rate and pressure, Try reducing the rpm before raising and see if that helps. There is multiple ways th build a hydraulic system and Kioti kept cost down.


----------



## FieldCruiser21

No advice for the 2-point issues, but as far as the cutter goes, did you check the gearbox oil on the cutter itself? Also, being a used unit, could it have been damaged/abused by a previous owner?


----------

